
EULA prohibits use in EU countries with large immigrant populations - ben1040
http://www.treefinder.de/
======
m_t

      In particular, I dislike that the USA and the EU aggressively promote a way of life that conflicts with my own way of life.
      I dislike the flood of immigrants they caused to come here - come here to replace unprofitable Europeans like me.
    

Now that's one special kind of sociopath.

------
spacecowboy_lon
You do know that you cannot enforce non justicable conditions in a contract
they are automatically null and void.

Ie you can not go against EU law just by amending a contract.

------
balbenberg
Is it me or I sense some kind of racism right there.

